# 2004 Silver Grey 330i ZHP



## Eduardo (Jul 13, 2004)

Well I finally did it I am the owner of an 2004 automatic sedan 330i with ZHP! I also have Xenons, sunroof, Navigation system. The only 330i with this configuration had the Alcantara seats/trim; wasn't crazy about it but I'm getting used to it  .

Such an awesome automobile. 

On a side note I've seen many new (no plates) 325i's in the Lost Angeles region...
I don't see many ZHP's.


Now I'm off to tell the guys at acura-tl.com that I chose a 330i over the new TL :thumbup: .

Happy trails!!! :thumbup:


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

Eduardo said:


> Well I finally did it I am the owner of an 2004 automatic sedan 330i with ZHP! I also have Xenons, sunroof, Navigation system. The only 330i with this configuration had the Alcantara seats/trim; wasn't crazy about it but I'm getting used to it  .
> 
> Such an awesome automobile.
> 
> ...


Great purchase, but be ready for the flames with the auto zhp :eeps:


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 13, 2004)

bavarian19 said:


> Great purchase, but be ready for the flames with the auto zhp :eeps:


Err, yer right! I do feel dumb for not learning how to drive a manual! :tsk:


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Eduardo said:


> Err, yer right! I do feel dumb for not learning how to drive a manual! :tsk:


 It is never too late to learn how drive a MT.









Congratulations on making the RIGHT decision.







It will be reaffirmed everytime you drive your car.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

*Automatics famous among asians!*

Why not learn to drive a manual? Isn't that what seperates the BMW from the Mercedes?
A BMW is drivers car, people who love to drive and they make the ZHP for those enthusiasts out there who realy love to drive. That autmatic ZHP must have been ordered as I doubt that they would stock an automatic at the dealership.. Out of Curiosity, do you have one of thse blue plates in the car for parking, asian or never learn how to drive manual? Take BMW driving course and you will never want to drive an automatic again. :tsk:


----------



## mike l (Jun 21, 2004)

Talk to you next month when you trade it in for a 6MT...


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

Congratulations and welcome to the club! Don't take the auto-vs-manual ribing too seriously. We're just a bunch of control freaks around here. Granted, you can wring more performance out of a manual over an automatic, but it takes a lot of work and practice. Not everone is willing to put the time and effort into it. Heck, I even know a few folks who HAVE put the time and effort into it and never did get to a point were they felt comfortable with it... For some folks and/or driving conditions the automatic is the best choice. Besides, the steptronic is one of the best autos to be had. Enjoy the new ride!


----------



## FAR (Jul 21, 2004)

I really like the color combination!! I was also considering TL and G35 but ended up with 330i zhp, so far I am really happy with my decision. Don't let these guys give you a hard time on auto tranny either!! The Alcatara is awsome, I am so happy I did not get the leather...


----------



## RSPDiver (Jul 14, 2004)

Congrats on your purchase. I'm quite sure you will be pleased as punch when you complete the break-in period (1250 miles staying under 4.5k RPM  ). After that, take her up in the hills and see what she'll do. Just drive within your limits.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Sounds nice, enjoy the ride :thumbup: (and ignore the MT trolls )


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 13, 2004)

FAR said:


> I really like the color combination!! I was also considering TL and G35 but ended up with 330i zhp, so far I am really happy with my decision. Don't let these guys give you a hard time on auto tranny either!! The Alcatara is awsome, I am so happy I did not get the leather...


The alcantara is growing on me. I *really* wanted leather but the there were no 2004 zhp's with automatic and navigation (and moon roof and xenons).

I see we share the same interior! How do you clean it/maintain it clean? I've never had a black interior-it seems like a chore to take care of? Do you apply any special protectants to the seats?

Now I just need to tint the windows...


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 13, 2004)

RSPDiver said:


> Congrats on your purchase. I'm quite sure you will be pleased as punch when you complete the break-in period (1250 miles staying under 4.5k RPM  ). After that, take her up in the hills and see what she'll do. Just drive within your limits.


The SA who sold me the automobile is under the impression that the 'old school' way of keeping under 4.5k rpm does not apply to today's ultimate driving machine.
I've heard this rather often. Is it correct???


----------



## RSPDiver (Jul 14, 2004)

It's in the manual, so I think it still applies.


----------



## FAR (Jul 21, 2004)

Eduardo said:


> The alcantara is growing on me. I *really* wanted leather but the there were no 2004 zhp's with automatic and navigation (and moon roof and xenons).
> 
> I see we share the same interior! How do you clean it/maintain it clean? I've never had a black interior-it seems like a chore to take care of? Do you apply any special protectants to the seats?
> 
> Now I just need to tint the windows...


I have not had the need to clean the interior yet (only 800 miles), but the SA said just use a wet cloth. I get free car wash (ever saturday) at the dealership for the outside of the car, which seems to partially clean the rims as well.
As for the break-in, I would stick to the recs (it is even in the owner's manual). There are a couple of threads on here as well that you can search thru. I got 35% tint (all around), it makes the car sooo much sharper!!! I have also been debating the clearbra option (about $600 thru the dealership). 
Happy trails!!


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

mike l said:


> Talk to you next month when you trade it in for a 6MT...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Eduardo said:


> The alcantara is growing on me. I *really* wanted leather but the there were no 2004 zhp's with automatic and navigation (and moon roof and xenons).
> 
> I see we share the same interior! How do you clean it/maintain it clean? I've never had a black interior-it seems like a chore to take care of? Do you apply any special protectants to the seats?
> 
> Now I just need to tint the windows...


I have leather (bought a CPO car) and have always wanted Alcantara!

If you're up in the Bay Area anytime soon, I'd be willing to trade seats...


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

i didn't even know you could get a ZHP with a Steptronic... interesting.



wag-zhp said:


> For some folks and/or driving conditions the automatic is the best choice. Besides, the steptronic is one of the best autos to be had. Enjoy the new ride!


i agree, it would be great to have a manual but in the crappy stop-and-go driving of NJ/NYC it would be too much of a pain... whenever i ride in my friend's ZHP it looks like such a chore rowing through the gears all the time. the step is very, very good. much better than e.g. the slushboxes on Acuras/Hondas. yes, the manual shifts could be quicker, but it's very predictable (unlike some other manumatics which have a mind of their own) and gets the job done smoothly. if i were going for a ZHP though, i would have definitely gone for the SMG... all the convenience of a slush with the performance (almost) of a stick. did you consider that option?


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

dorkus said:


> i didn't even know you could get a ZHP with a Steptronic... interesting.
> 
> i agree, it would be great to have a manual but in the crappy stop-and-go driving of NJ/NYC it would be too much of a pain... whenever i ride in my friend's ZHP it looks like such a chore rowing through the gears all the time. the step is very, very good. much better than e.g. the slushboxes on Acuras/Hondas. yes, the manual shifts could be quicker, but it's very predictable (unlike some other manumatics which have a mind of their own) and gets the job done smoothly. if i were going for a ZHP though, i would have definitely gone for the SMG... all the convenience of a slush with the performance (almost) of a stick. did you consider that option?


He couldn't because the ZHP is not available w/ SMG.


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

hugh1850 said:


> He couldn't because the ZHP is not available w/ SMG.


it isn't?? so it's only available on the standard 330i? wow, that's a shame... guess no ZHP for me even if i could afford one.


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

dorkus said:


> it isn't?? so it's only available on the standard 330i? wow, that's a shame... guess no ZHP for me even if i could afford one.


Yep, sucks, I know, but the Zhp is only available in 6MT and Auto.


----------



## MA330CIC (Mar 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new car! How about some pics? :thumbup:


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

Eduardo said:


> Now I'm off to tell the guys at acura-tl.com that I chose a 330i over the new TL


I went and checked out your post over there. Very diplomatic. The mature reactions from the TL owners was nice and refreshing. Except for one guy (punk?) who said "BMW's are for OLD people" ( :rofl:  ), eveyone really respected your decision! Acura guys seem pretty cool.


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

kurichan said:


> The mature reactions from the TL owners was nice and refreshing. Except for one guy (punk?) who said "BMW's are for OLD people" ( :rofl:  ), eveyone really respected your decision! Acura guys seem pretty cool.


yeah, i've found the same. Acura owners tend to be very practical, reasonable people, hence their choice of a "premium" but not-quite-Lexus/BMW/Benz/Audi marque. they're really just more sophisticated Honda owners (minus most of the Ricers). i've always been a big Honda fan and almost became an Acura owner myself (frequented Club-TSX.com and templeofvtec for a while)... i think had my friend and gf leaned so heavily towards BMW, i could have easily wound up with a TSX. i'm happy with my 325i though. :thumbup:



> The one guy that was saying the handling problems on the TL were attributed to something other than FWD was in denial though.  :tsk:


yeah, though he may have also been referring to the suspension tuning problems that some (including C&D) have mentioned... something about the chassis not being damped properly and having some uncontrolled motions esp. in the rear. still, 270 horsepower applied to the wheels you steer with can't feel all that good... even the 200hp on the TSX I-4 is pushing it. i definitely felt some tugging at the wheel when i gunned it off the mark.


----------



## Double Vanos (Aug 20, 2003)

Eduardo said:


> Well I finally did it I am the owner of an 2004 automatic sedan 330i with ZHP! I also have Xenons, sunroof, Navigation system. The only 330i with this configuration had the Alcantara seats/trim; wasn't crazy about it but I'm getting used to it  .
> 
> Such an awesome automobile.
> 
> ...


*WHAT* !(In Lil Jon's Voice) A ZHP with an auto tranny? Oh no what a waste, when i bought mine my dealer had about 8 ZHPs with auto trannys and had a hard time selling them. Well congrats and welcome to the club, i think if you learned how to drive manual you would kick yourself afterwards for not buying a manual 330ZHP. Personally i think its one of those models(like the M3) that makes me wonder why would BMW make an automatic in a car like this? Well its a bimmer and that all that counts, welcome and happy motoring :drive:


----------



## EclipsedEvo (Jul 8, 2004)

Congrats as it is always nice to add another member to the growing list of silver grey ZHP owners.


----------



## Double Vanos (Aug 20, 2003)

EclipsedEvo said:


> Congrats as it is always nice to add another member to the growing list of silver grey ZHP owners.


Can you blame them with a color like the Silver grey metallic. Personally i had a hard on for the imola red but when i the sales guy showed me the silver grey with black leather i was sold right there. I got mine tinted yesterday and boy she looks so sweet. Also right now it doesnt seem like a very popular color i've only seen one more just like mine in my city.


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

*Learning manual is easy but teaching it to the SO is HARD!*

I learned on a cross country trip in a box truck. Remember: give it gas first and you won't have to worry about how smoothly you release the clutch.


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

Double Vanos said:


> Can you blame them with a color like the Silver grey metallic. Personally i had a hard on for the imola red but when i the sales guy showed me the silver grey with black leather i was sold right there. I got mine tinted yesterday and boy she looks so sweet. Also right now it doesnt seem like a very popular color i've only seen one more just like mine in my city.


I really wanted Imola Red too. When I test drove one, there was a Slushtronic Silver/Gray sitting on the lot. I got hung up on the transmission and transferred my negative feelings to the entire car including the color...  I hate taking care of cars, so Silver/Gray would have been perfect for me, but alas, I couldn't do it. Ruined image...


----------



## Double Vanos (Aug 20, 2003)

kurichan said:


> I really wanted Imola Red too. When I test drove one, there was a Slushtronic Silver/Gray sitting on the lot. I got hung up on the transmission and transferred my negative feelings to the entire car including the color...  I hate taking care of cars, so Silver/Gray would have been perfect for me, but alas, I couldn't do it. Ruined image...


Personally i think you made the right choice, if it was between a silver grey auto and a imola red manual i would of jumped on the imola red too. What good is the color if your not happy behind the wheel :dunno: . I still love the imola red color it just so unique and badass when i was buying my car they had 3 colors left, silver grey, imola red(no leather) and jet black. My 325 was jet black so i know about high maintence, i would wash it and an hour later is was dusty. But i was tired of the black color and wanted something close but unique and there she was Silver Grey Metallic 330ZHP sitting on 18's :thumbup: Love at first sight!


----------

